# First season??



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Peanut is nearly 5 months now and I run her off lead most days in a local park with other dogs always around. When will she have her first season, and although she will be on a lead, can i still take her out whilst she is in season?? Also how long do they last and how often??

A few questions, sorry if basic questions,

Graham


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

From all that I have read and folk I have spoken with, Vs are slow maturing and the first "season may not be until 18-24 mos. (every dog is different) You will not make any friends if you take her around other dogs during this time.

If I remember correctly it's 7 days coming-7days during-7 days going.

About every 6-9 months I think.


As I am rereading this post I realize that I am not sure on much of anything. I hope this helps but I cannot be held liable for any subpar information obtained via my post.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Check this website. Good info:

http://www.vetmed.lsu.edu/eiltslotus/Theriogenology-5361/the_normal_canine.htm


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

My girl went into proestrus at eight months of age. Dogs that she played with at the dog park became more interested in her overnight. That's my experience with it. But I have heard it can be earlier or later.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

are there any external signs to look out for when she is going into season??


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

I found this blog post recently and thought it might be helpful:
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/female-vizsla-heat-cycle-explained.html

T


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

A great find Bounce, thanks alot it gives a good description of what to look out for and am ready for Peanut coming into season now, I think !!!


----------

